# Another help me choose a 35mm!



## jakeg1999 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm looking for one that's mainly manual. It doesn't have to be but all I ever use is manual with my Canon 5d,5dii, and 6d. I also have a Canon ae-1 which I have been recently playing around with a lot more. Eventually I would like a Mamiya RB67 or similar but for now I'd like to learn more about film with a 35mm. I'm not looking too spend a ton nor do I really want a large cache of lenses. First off, I really don't know what differences there may be between bodies other than automatic features and of course the differences glass makes. What I think I want is something that's very reliable, tough is good but not a necessary feature, good history is important, simple, less bells and whistles the better although again not a necessary feature, and of course something that has a history of producing good work. Also I'd really like a 25-50mm lens with 35mm being ideal.

Just looking for some ideas. I can simply just stick with my ae-1too if there isn't something out there that is a better fit. Thanks in advance, Jake.


----------



## timor (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Jake. welcome in this forum. I am glad you want to learn film photography. First is not the camera what produces good work but photographer, of course photographer has to know the gear and material. You have already AE-1, I think that's good enough for starters. Better turn your attention to film: what film; color or b&w ? How you gonna process this film and in what form you plan to have the "final" image ? Jpeg or real print ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2013)

If you already have a Canon it might be an option to stay with Canon manual focus FD mount. I have an F1 which was considered pro/advanced amateur in its day but is all mechanical. I've done well buying from KEH, even their Bargain condition is usually decent just maybe not cosmetically pretty (few scratches etc.). The FD lenses sometimes are breech lock (BL) which have an extra ring that twists to tighten, I find it just adds some weight and don't feel it's necessary so don't like those as well but it's probably personal preference. 

There are lots of other good choices too - I use all mechanical film cameras; I have some Konica and older Ricoh/Praktica screw mount but Pentax was always popular and made good cameras and lenses. 

There are options with film and developing too; once you get started you can see if you get interested in developing your own film. I've done some B&W darkroom work which I enjoy. I've always had color film done at a lab and started sending film out as there aren't as many options for film developing where I live. There are labs like The Darkroom in San Francisco, Dwayne's in Kansas, Blue Moon in Oregon. 

Most places will have options to develop and scan or do prints depending on what you want done. Besides getting film developed and scanned I've been scanning some of my own film negatives; I've scanned my darkroom photos and then printed out copies on my inkjet printer - I don't think it's too hard to go from film negatives or prints to a digital format (and if I can figure it out anybody can). 

I seem to keep suggesting this site -  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide -  there are even videos on how to load film for true beginners, and they do a podcast too which is usually fun. They have a store w/film etc.; and besides B&H and Adorama you can find film from  Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF | Freestyle Photographic Supplies .


----------



## jakeg1999 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, and the warm welcoming. Right now I plan to just stick with B&W and have my film developed for me at a local lab, although I really want to do it myself at a lab and not at home. Which means I have 2 youngsters and a wife who will do everything they can to keep a potential darkroom in the light...ha. I was actually surfing Ebay which is rare for me, and I bid and one both an AE-1 program and a Pentax K1000 both for $35 each. I figured what the heck, worst case they will make nice desk ornaments. I looked for an F1, but I really want just simple and cheap for now. I think my next step will be to spend a couple few hundred on a medium or large format camera. For now I just need to shoot. I am still torn on scanning myself. The local lab charges about $10 or so to scan which I really do want digital copies so that I can order prints online if needed. Just trying to decide if buying a scanner will be cheaper in the long run.....Just ordered 5 rolls of Illford BW 400....gotta go...and shoot.....thanks again.....Jake


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 3, 2013)

What you want is a Pentax Spotmatic (or similar manual non-ttl metering camera), some cheap screw mount lenses, and a handheld meter.
This will really teach you about shooting film.

You have to learn from the bottom, up.


----------



## yorgdevelopment (Jun 3, 2013)

I inherited a old Taron 35, you can see some of the pictures on the pages in my blog. Hawaii Photography


----------



## timor (Jun 3, 2013)

Jake. With b&w film there is a funny thing; there is a few million ways to develop it. Exposure of b&w film is strictly connected to the development and that is the huge difference between color or digital and b&w. No lab can anticipate what's on the film, so they gonna develop it in standard, factory prescribed way. You can adjust your exposure to that, but then you will be very limited in your shooting.  You said you want to learn about film, you won't if you don't develop your own and believe me, you will be missing quite a thrill. You don't need much to do this, no darkroom needed, just a place you can black out for 5 min and kitchen sink to process. Think about it.


----------



## timor (Jun 3, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> What you want is a Pentax Spotmatic (or similar manual non-ttl metering camera), some cheap screw mount lenses, and a handheld meter.
> This will really teach you about shooting film.
> 
> You have to learn from the bottom, up.


Spotmatic has ttl (thru the lens) metering, it was famous for that in its time.


----------



## jakeg1999 (Jun 3, 2013)

timor said:


> Jake. With b&w film there is a funny thing; there is a few million ways to develop it. Exposure of b&w film is strictly connected to the development and that is the huge difference between color or digital and b&w. No lab can anticipate what's on the film, so they gonna develop it in standard, factory prescribed way. You can adjust your exposure to that, but then you will be very limited in your shooting.  You said you want to learn about film, you won't if you don't develop your own and believe me, you will be missing quite a thrill. You don't need much to do this, no darkroom needed, just a place you can black out for 5 min and kitchen sink to process. Think about it.



I do kind of remember that from high school about um 20 yrs ago. That's really what I want to do. Maybe I'll keep shooting, hold off on developing, and do some serious reading. I definitely want to learn how to develop. I'm hoping to take a couple classes at the college next fall if I can get the schedule to fit with mine. I do have a bathroom with a very small window that I'm sure I could get to work. Damn, this is the last thing I need but sometimes I just can't hold back. 

Jake


----------



## jakeg1999 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think for now until I try MF/LF I will stick with the onboard metering. That's about the only creature comfort I'll stick with.

Jake


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 3, 2013)

timor said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > What you want is a Pentax Spotmatic (or similar manual non-ttl metering camera), some cheap screw mount lenses, and a handheld meter.
> ...




Hmm, I thought that it did not ... thanks for the correction ... and now the model name makes sense.

I wonder what Pentax I was thinking of ?


----------



## bsinmich (Jun 3, 2013)

You don't even need a darkroom for film developing. A changing bag will let you put a film tank and an exposed roll of film in. Your arms go through 2 lightproof arm sleeves and you work in the dark bag but you can be in the light doing the work. You can find a changing bog for $20-$30, and a film tank is only a couple of bucks. The chemicals for developing are only a few dollars so you can be in business for a minimum amount of money.   You said you want a 25-50mm lens.  50mm is a normal  lens in full frame 35.  You can find many zooms from 28-80mm that will give a good wide angle to a moderate tele.  To go less than  the 28mm it will get a little more expensive.


----------



## timor (Jun 3, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> I wonder what Pentax I was thinking of ?


Originally the camera supposed to have spot meter, thus the name. But then Pentax guys decided, that spot metering might be to complicated for "wide market" user and they switch to average metering, but they didn't change the name. My guess is that the name of the new camera was already announced.


----------



## timor (Jun 3, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> You don't even need a darkroom for film developing. A changing bag will let you put a film tank and an exposed roll of film in.


 You know how tough it is even for someone with experience. A bit of a sweat and problem might be big.


----------



## gmazz (Jun 4, 2013)

jakeg1999 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, and the warm welcoming. Right now I plan to just stick with B&W and have my film developed for me at a local lab, although I really want to do it myself at a lab and not at home. Which means I have 2 youngsters and a wife who will do everything they can to keep a potential darkroom in the light...ha. I was actually surfing Ebay which is rare for me, and I bid and one both an AE-1 program and a Pentax K1000 both for $35 each. I figured what the heck, worst case they will make nice desk ornaments. I looked for an F1, but I really want just simple and cheap for now. I think my next step will be to spend a couple few hundred on a medium or large format camera. For now I just need to shoot. I am still torn on scanning myself. The local lab charges about $10 or so to scan which I really do want digital copies so that I can order prints online if needed. Just trying to decide if buying a scanner will be cheaper in the long run.....Just ordered 5 rolls of Illford BW 400....gotta go...and shoot.....thanks again.....Jake



You can scan film quite easily with your dslr, do a google search for it.


----------

